# Reach VS Stick Force



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking at the late model machines that are on the market in the 25,000 to 38,000 LB range it seems most of them are equipped with the manufacturers longest stick option. There is a definite loss of stick crowd force with the long stick. 

What is your need / preference for the work you do?


Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

For what we do I'd say reach.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

We use 15-20 metric ton hoes tamping and 33 metric ton rigs for daily trenching.
Tampers we always buy used with at least 7K hours on them and crowd force is a non-issue. Reach is important because they'll have to backfill at depths that the larger machine can dig.
We buy the larger hoes with low hours (<2000) and get the mid-range sticks (*/- 11'). That's pretty typical for that size trenching excavtor around here.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Reach is more important to us. Especially when grading slopes and deep trenching.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

pipeguy and i think alike...at least i think we do...we try and keep our excavations as narrow as possible with the use of trench boxes to minimize the amt. of backfill we have to compact. some competitors move in huge excavators...open a wide hole, and run wheel loaders/ride on rollers to compact back. i guess it's whatever works for you. we like to size our compacting excavator one size up from the digging hoe...like pipeguy said, if for nothing more, reach. right now, we're running 2-200 sized hoes...but looking to trade our 690 deere up for maybe a 270 or 300 size. but that brings more headaches...different lowboy, and south dakota is really goofy on moving permits, if you can run under 80k...you can do everything but date the governor's daughter. with my tractor/lowboy/excavator now, i run about 79k


----------

